# $4500 for a NIB Schwinn 26" Phantom made in 1996.



## Sped Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok, here is your chance to get a new in the box 26" Schwinn Phantom for a low introductory offer of $4500 or 6 payments of $750. Personally, I would have a hard time paying that much for an original Schwinn Phantom. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-bla...er-assemble-/271799378817?hash=item3f48816381


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Given that there are so many nice, original Phantoms out there I have never understood why anyone would buy one of the reproductions? V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 11, 2015)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2015)

I passed a mint new one in a bike shop for $500.lol Junk


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I sold mine for $3500.00 a few years back... I had a red one.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2015)

Interesting article on the 1995 Phantom repops at Rat Rod Bikes: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

I remember them in the Schwinn catalogs from the '90s. They strike me as a somewhat artificial attempt to create a high cachet, collectible bike: try to limit production, set a very high suggested price, and try to create a "buzz" around the bike. There was a renaissance for ballooner bikes in the 1980s and into the 1990s as collectibles, and this seems like an artificial approach to hook onto that.

I think the comments about getting an original for the same or less are spot-on. These probably do (and will) have some collectible value, but I think you can do better with an original for your money.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 17, 2015)

We hated tank bikes when I was a kid, straight from banana seats to English racers, I think for some It's now about emulating their childhood hero, witch is kinda sad in a way


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 17, 2015)

I have one of these repops new in the box. I got it for 1200 and that's what I want for it. They are nice looking.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 17, 2015)

Being a limited hand made run , a lot of people probably bought them for investments, like they do with anything Harley.
then Pacific cycle came out with the deluxe cruiser 7 for 499 list, hope it did not kill it, but the guy at the bike shop down the street has 17 original Phantoms said they used to sell for 4 to 5 grand all day long  and now they are down to 15 to 17 hundred, go figure.


----------



## Oldben (Nov 17, 2015)

Maybe it's a really nice box...


----------

